# .030 Latex Problem



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I recently purchased some .030 latex because I didn't realize I only had one set of bands left. When it arrived, I cut a set of bands and put it on one of my frames.

When I started shooting I couldn't believe it , this stuff was terrible, it didn't have the same speed as my old latex. I had a set from my last batch on a R10 frame that has been on awhile and decided to cut another set exactly the same dimensions and put it on that frame to compare. What a difference, it was like day and night .

I don't have a chrono but didn't need one, I could tell the difference just by the feel of the draw, sight and sound of hitting the target. I could also tell just by looking at it that the new batch was thinner

I went inside and grabbed the micrometer to see what was going on. The mic read between .0255 and .026.

The question is : Would .004 make this much of a difference ?

I might add, although the old batch was .030 latex , the micrometer read .036, so now we're talking .010 between the two.

What are your thoughts on this ....


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

YupI have noticed a difference with .030 Latex..a while back..Now I use only TB Gold....In the fall & cooler weather

I use TB Black.....OM


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It would seem that there shouldn't be such a dramatic difference in performance in a .01 thickness depending on ammo weight . Heavier ammo on heavier bands will be more noticeable. Try cutting the new thinner stock shorter so your stretching it further . Thinner latex will stretch further and now you will utilize its full retraction abilities. Its not going to feel the same by no means but if cut right will be very usable . Theoretically it should be faster . "Thinner latex retracts faster "


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Doing a little simple math, 0.10 is 33.3% or 1/3 of 0.30, meaning in theory if the latex is of the same elasticity factor (snappiness i.e. energy storage), it should deliver 1/3 less punch than your old stuff which was 1/3 thicker. If you want higher performance cut a wider band or double up some slimmer bands to fit your needs, until the batch of latex is used up, then change to whatever elastic that's best for your applications. Or use it for light ammo such as ordinary BBs, BB lead or 1/8 - 1/4" steelies. I regret the disappointing new stuff...good you and OM posted to warn others.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've found the same problem with different batches of TBG and Dankung tubing.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

' Cjw' on 14 November 2015 - 1:10 pm said: I've found the same problem with different batches of TBG and Dankung tubing.

You're right... I shoot a lot of 2050 tube and get both black and red, although both colors measure the same, the red always has a lighter draw than the black. I don't know why but it's always been that way.The thing is, I like the difference and the way they both shoot and hope it doesn't change.

On the latex, I tried going with a greater elongation factor and it made a big difference, the problem was they didn't last long. I bought 3' so I'll try some different configurations ( like Chuck mentioned ) and see if I can make something work.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

End of the roll stuff probably


----------

